# What part # is needed for HiVis fiber optic rear sight mount that is the long signt?



## a1bigtuna (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought a Hiviz fiber optic sight set and it will fit on my Buckmark, but the sight is so long it covers the rear sight mount screw so I can not access it without removing the sight/pin. I looked earlier into it and found some people know of a metal mount that will handle the longer rear sight. I do not want the plastic one as I hear they always crack. So, rather than buy another rear sight, would like to know if someone knows where I can get a metal sight mount for the longer rear sight. Thanks.


----------

